# Community Service concerning Social Anxiety



## suncowiam (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but I would like to help with any kind of services involving social anxiety. I live in the South Bay(Bay Area), so if any of you know of anything I can participate in, I would love to join up and help.

Thanx

:kiss


----------

